# FS 125 gallon complete setup



## yoho445 (Feb 19, 2017)

Looking to downsize and get into saltwater so selling my freshwater setup.

Will part out

125 gallon tank(72X18X24) - used, has some scratches
black stand - good condition, few scratches on the outside, but otherwise solid
custom wood canopy 
a few ornaments - $5 each OBO
Lots of pieces of driftwood of varying sizes - a few small cured ones, bunch of larger uncucred pieces - $5 for small, $10 for big OBO

Asking $200 for tank stand and canopy

Pickup only. I'm on a ground floor apartment so if you bring a dolly you can wheel it right out.


----------



## yoho445 (Feb 19, 2017)

Bump. Open to offers

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoho445 (Feb 19, 2017)

bump. Still available.


----------



## yoho445 (Feb 19, 2017)

bump. Still available


----------



## Agresfish2 (Dec 10, 2017)

Would you sell just the tank and stand?


----------



## yoho445 (Feb 19, 2017)

Agresfish2 said:


> Would you sell just the tank and stand?


Yep. Currently parting it out.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

*fish tank*

Could you plz email me? I am looking for just the tank, sand (what kind of sand?), stand and fx5

I can pick up


----------



## yoho445 (Feb 19, 2017)

Fishdude said:


> Could you plz email me? I am looking for just the tank, sand (what kind of sand?), stand and fx5
> 
> I can pick up


Pm sent.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

How much corn just the fx


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello, please don't forget the PM I sent 3 weeks ago...

thank you


----------



## yoho445 (Feb 19, 2017)

mendoza.inc said:


> How much corn just the fx


Asking $150

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoho445 (Feb 19, 2017)

Price drop

$200 for tank stand and canopy


----------



## yoho445 (Feb 19, 2017)

Bump

tank,stand, canopy, sand - $200

lights are also still available.


----------



## Flipkronikz (Nov 28, 2017)

Interested in tank, stand and lights. Can u send me more detailed pics if still available? Thanks


----------



## yoho445 (Feb 19, 2017)

Bump. Still available.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Surprised nobody has snapped up this system at this low price. Good deal. Good luck with your sale.

Anthony


----------



## yoho445 (Feb 19, 2017)

Tank and stand sold


----------

